

Ask HN: my Mac app is part of a bundle What do I do now? - markchristian

Heya, gang;
I'm a relative Cocoa newbie, but after months of working away in my spare time, I finally got an app together that I'm truly proud of — DragonDrop. About a month ago, it got fireballed, and I got to talk about it here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3946404 It was an amazing thread.<p>A few weeks ago, I read the Dropzone developer's account of their* day in the Two Dollar Tuesday deal ( http://aptonic.com/blog/my-sales-from-two-dollar-tuesday/), and it inspired my fiancée and I to try to get DragonDrop in, to.<p>The fun news: we're in today's bundle! http://twodollartues.com/deals/dragondrop/<p>But, so many questions! How do we promote it? How does the copy look on the TwoDollarTuesday web site? What do you gals &#38; guys think? We're just stumbling around indie software publishing in the dark.<p>I'd love to hear what you think, and I'd be happy to answer any questions you have. Plus, if anyone is interested in stats, let me know — I'd be happy to publish results here once the promotion is over.<p>* Using the grammatically incorrect "their" in favour of randomly picking a gender pronoun, since I can't seem the find the author's name on the Aptonic Software web site.
======
gte910h
> Using the grammatically incorrect "their" in favour of randomly picking a
> gender pronoun

Talk to Jane Austin, Samuel Taylor Coleridge, George Bernard Shaw, Lewis
Carrol, The King James Bible, and Shakespeare if someone convinced you "They"
isn't a valid singular pronoun for indeterminate sex. It is. Some stupid
Latin-based grammar school teachers do not get to re-design our language by
looking at Latin (where the odd anti-They crowd came from) and making us say
He/She everywhere or sound like sexist assholes.

"They" is a valid third person singular, just like "you" is a valid second
person singular.

------
dangrover
I did something similar with ShoveBox in a MacHeist bundle a couple years ago.
See post here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=932338>

Definitely take advantage of the mailing list if they give you access.

Copy looks great, and so does your app!

~~~
markchristian
Cool, reading now! MacHeist is the only other bundle I've really had much
interest in so far. I love the goofy narrative.

------
gte910h
I love the app and recommended in on HN earlier this week. It is great for
moving things into Xcode projects and Skype, two of my most common, screen
hogging destinations.

I'd promote it then in European business users forums, and to iOS developers,
as both of those people use the app a lot.

~~~
markchristian
Good point on Xcode as a good use case: I use DragonDrop all the time when I'm
working on other projects, and miss it like crazy when I'm working on
DragonDrop itself. :)

------
Uchikoma
Nice idea. Good to hear the app makes you money. I enjoyed the the way you
could move cut&paste and drops to the side on a Newton, then change apps etc
and move it back. Like storing it on the side lines.

~~~
markchristian
Someone on Twitter once described DragonDrop as a "wormhole", which I found
pretty delightful. :)

~~~
Uchikoma
Hehe, yes :-)

------
nkrode
Hey mark - slight off topic, but why do you have to run through them, why not
just offer it for 1.99 in the app store every day?

~~~
srik
To add to @tinylittlefish's reply here, it might also have to do with
perceived value. To the user, it feels like she will be getting an app within
the quality range usually associated with $5 apps, but is able to get it for
only 2 bucks. Something like that.

~~~
markchristian
Right. Plus, the benefit of the impulse purchase is that you may gain a very
vocal fan who never would've tried the app for $5.

------
pkamb
Good luck with sale! Looking forward to reading the results (and those from
the Fireballing!)

------
markchristian
Update: Aptonic Software is headed by @JohnWinter.

